# We have babies!!!!!!! Pictures added



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well my dog was going crazy, so I finally got up off my butt and looked at the camera. Nothing. I listened to the baby monitor and I heard babies :leap: I rand and got my stuff and took off outside. It was Topaz. I didn't think that she was that close. (go figure). She did this same thing to me last year. Well she had :girl: :girl: . I had to come get the camera. She had them in the horse stall.
Well we also have Penny Lane in labor as we speak, so we will be having more yet today, because it is so darn cold. 
I will post pictures in a bit. Both are fine but cold.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have babies!!!!!!!*

Woo hoo, congrats. Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have babies!!!!!!!*

oh gosh - CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :stars: :stars:

Hope everyone is doing good and you have more babies by now!!!!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: We have babies!!!!!!!*

:stars: Congrats on the new babies!!! :stars: 
That is wonderful news, and :girl: :girl: yet, how perfect is that!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: We have babies!!!!!!!*

Oh Congrats! Don't you love uncomplicated births! Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: We have babies!!!!!!!*

Congratulations!

:stars:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: We have babies!!!!!!!*

I'm so happy to hear ... a trouble free birth AND girls! Would you please have your does come talk to my does... most especially about the trouble free birth part - the girl part would be nice too. 

Can't wait to see pictures. Gotta love this frigid weather huh? It's below zero here with the wind chill.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: We have babies!!!!!!!*

OK to boot, Penny Lane had guess what? :girl: :girl: All is well withthem all.
I am inside warming up a bit before I go out and weight them and clean the stalls and givethem fresh straw to stay warm in.
Penny Lane I was not sure who the father was. I am so happy it is Cupid. I have one doe that looks like he did just a little darker when he was born and a COW baby. That doe is gone for sure because in the Cashmere world they are not accepted because of the mix in color of fiber.
I am so happy all went fine and not trouble at all. Everyone has full tummy's.

I will post pictures in a bit after I clean the stall and stuff.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: We have babies!!!!!!!*

AWESOME! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: What do you feed your does? :wink: lol :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have babies!!!!!!!*

:wahoo: :stars: Congrats on another set of girls!!!! :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: We have babies!!!!!!!*

4 does? :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: what wonderful news---Now let us all in on your secret! How did you convince them to give you does? :ROFL: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: We have babies!!!!!!!*

That's awesome!! 4 DOES!!! How lucky!!  Bet you are excited! :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have babies!!!!!!!*

Congratulations!! 4 doelings in the same day! WOW :clap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: We have babies!!!!!!!*

WOW,well we heard noise again and we thought be better go check. Well my daughter was out there and yelled that Valentine just kidded and she had twins but one was dead.
I go out there and the one dead was a buck :boy: . She did not get the sack cleaned off the face and he suffocated. Poor boy  
We got the other one took them in a stall and tried to warm the baby up. We have another :girl: I am not sure if she will make it or not. Valentine wants nothing to do with her and we are trying but she was just so weak when we goat her. She is in the house with us now, I was able to milk Valentine out and get some colostrum to feed her.
It is 1:20 and I have to get up in 4-1/2 hours to go to work so I will do the pictures tomorrow at work.
Wow what a day. :?


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: We have babies!!!!!!!*

What a day indeed!

Congrats on your four healthy girls! So sorry about the little buckling, and I sure hope your other doeling pulls through..


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We have babies!!!!!!!*

ray: that the little one makes it through :hug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: We have babies!!!!!!!*

:stars: Well congrats on all those babies... you were busy weren't you! I am sorry for the loss of the buckling, and I hope that doeling pulls through for you. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: We have babies!!!!!!! Pictures*

WOW what a night. I am running on 2-1/2 hours of sleep.

Anyway the little girl mad it through the night and she is back with mom now. My daughter put her out with mom and mom went crazy cleaning her up. the baby would not nurse but then again she just took a bottle from my DD. She did g out a bit later and the baby has a full tummy :stars:

OK, here are some pictures. Not the best but here we go anyway,
Here is Topaz's babies. One white doe and a Black Badger face one.

















Here is penny Lanes babies. This one we might just have to keep.


















And here is the baby that was inside, Valentines baby Doe.









here is my DH feeding her with a syringe. That was last night, she took the bottle really well this morning.









So now my DH called and said that Monica the one I thought might go first, she is in labor now. :clap: At this rate I will be done kidding in a couple days.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the badger face is so cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh girl - you are NUTS with all these girls at one time!!! LOL!!!

The kids are just adorable - you know you can ship that black and white one to me!!! LOL!

Glad that the girl is doing better for ya!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh, cutness overload! They're like the Bashkir Curlies of the goat world! Love it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry you lost the little boy....but those girls sure are adorable! I love the curls...they do look so cuddly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so precious and cute..


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

What cuties.  

Sorry for the loss, but congrats for the surviving babies. Best wishes for long and healthy lives for them. 

Anna


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They all are darling! Congrats! :dance:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

They are so cute! I hope the little girl makes it.. she is so pretty.

I have a question though..or I'm confused.. what does DH mean? I always thought it meant dear husband, unless your husband shaves his legs..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Amos said:


> They are so cute! I hope the little girl makes it.. she is so pretty.
> 
> I have a question though..or I'm confused.. what does DH mean? I always thought it meant dear husband, unless your husband shaves his legs..


 :ROFL: :ROFL: Sorry. I was going on 2-1/2 sleep. DD. Dear Daughter.

The little girl is doning GREAT. I went out last night and she went running to mom to get a drink. I think she did that to show me she was ok.

Monica is still hanging out, and now I am on watch with Hope.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG those kids are soooo cute!!


----------

